
Has Desktop Internet Use Peaked? - T-A
http://www.wsj.com/articles/has-desktop-internet-use-peaked-1460714718
======
visarga
I think desktop internet use will expand even further because many more people
who have never owned will get desktops/laptops in the future.

The illusion that the desktop has peaked is created by comparison to the
amazing rate of growth of mobile. Between now and 2020, 3 billion more people
are going to get a smartphone. That's a doubling of the current user base.

In the meantime, desktops and laptops are more expensive, complex and less
portable so they grow at a lesser rate. Even if there was a local peak in
desktop use in 2015, if we remember how many billions of people have never
afforded one, then there is a lot of potential growth left in there, too.

~~~
T-A
I am not sure that desktop devices can still be said to be growing:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/3054605/computers/pc-sales-
pl...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/3054605/computers/pc-sales-plunge-
further-as-windows-10-and-skylake-cpus-fail-to-inspire-upgrades.html)

